# Padded compression shorts?



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I have these.

Pro-tec IPS Hip Pads - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Those look pretty good, a little pricey for me....here's the ones I'm looking at Nike Pro Combat Hyperstrong Padded Compression XL Shorts Basketball Football | eBay


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

MSRP's about the same... what size you wear, REI has Pro-tec XL in stock for $40 on sale right now.

http://www.rei.com/product/777180/pro-tec-ips-hip-pads-mens,-black

Or ebay has a size large for $44.

New Pro-tec Ski Snowboard IPS Safety/protective Gear-mens Hip Pads-large-$70 | eBay

Not trying to push you one way or the other. Actually, the pro-tec ones are pretty nice but I would've preferred a more solid pad especially on the tailbone like they used to do in the RED impact shorts. If the Nike stuff is hard like *actual* football pads that I used to wear in high school, then I'd go with those. If it's just a foam pad, then it's a toss-up and I'd say go with which ever you can get a better deal on.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

JeffreyCH said:


> I'm thinking about getting some, wondered what everybody uses? Right now I'm looking at the Nike pro combat series. There are 3 different styles, football, basketball, and baseball. The baseball ones don't have much padding at all, the basketball style seems to have a mid weight pad, and the football has some pretty thick padding. I'm between the Bball and Fball ones, anyone have any experience with these. My first thought was just go with the Fball style, the thicker the padding the better, :dunno: then thought they may be too bulky?


if i remember correctly the fball ones have a tailbone pad...nice added bonus


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Just ordered the Demon harpoon shorts today from canadian cartel for $35. Soldout now, they went quick too. Crazy price. Guess i'll just wait and see how they are... sure to be some hardpack and/or ice around this season to try em out :laugh:


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/51191-impact-shorts-help.html


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

grafta said:


> Just ordered the Demon harpoon shorts today from canadian cartel for $35. Soldout now, they went quick too. Crazy price. Guess i'll just wait and see how they are... sure to be some hardpack and/or ice around this season to try em out :laugh:


I like the look of the Demon stuff, I bet they sold out quick, that's a killer deal. 



cd21 said:


> if i remember correctly the fball ones have a tailbone pad...nice added bonus


I found that both the BB and FB styles have a tailbone pad. I just snapped up a pair of the FB style(NWT) for under $20 shipped  If anyone else wants a great deal on these here's the link, these are gonna go quick http://www.ebay.com/itm/370685965139?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Now I'm looking at the shirts with rib protectors, any suggestions?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

smokebelch109 said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/51191-impact-shorts-help.html


Yeah yeah yeah....I'm to lazy to use the search box


----------



## tspkenneth (Mar 12, 2012)

6pm.com has the pro-tec hip pads for $35

Pro-Tec Hip Pad Black - 6pm.com


----------

